# One of Ma Nature's oddities



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

An older gentleman was telling me about indians bending trees over and tieing them so that they point to lakes and other features as navigation aids. I immediately thought of this tree. I don't know what caused this tree to grow like this but I thought I'd share the picture.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Does it point to anything that you can tell? Long time ago (before gps) we used to break over small trees or branches while **** hunting to point our way back to the truck.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Forgot to mention that. Yes, it points towards the lake that my parent's live on, about a mile away.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Marker trees and that is exactly what they look like. FRANK


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks Bonz, I googled it 

Guess that guy knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

No problem, it's pretty cool you have one close by. A living piece of history. FRANK


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I also found info under "signal trees" for anyone wanting to do a further search.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My buddy has one on his place near Kaleva. I have no clue if it points to anything, but it may mark a trail that would be the first straight line path along the Bear Creek valley.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have seen more, now I just need to remember where they all were so I can get a collection of pictures. In my research, they also talked about marking beech trees, but too many degenerates also do that


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Dang Freepop .... with a title of Natures Oddities .... I was expecting to see something about SFW1960!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

:lol: haven't talked to him in some time. I do miss his humor.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

There's a big one in the field near the baseball diamonds of the Traverse City Civic Center that they've fenced off and propped up...there aren't many left.


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

It looks like the very rare "Blue Flip Flop" trees. Not many left


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Very cool........... I've never heard of marker trees before.


----------



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

Maybe a UFO landed on it?


----------



## jardno (May 12, 2005)

Often branches or trees fall over saplings bending them over. The top or a branch turns to grow straight up. Later the fallen branch rots away. What you see is what you get.


----------

